# Schaltraumauslegung



## holle (2 November 2004)

Hallo zusammen
Gibt es Vorschriften wonach Schalträume ausgelegt werden müssen.
Anzahl der Türen?
Fluchtwege?
Abstand der Schaltschränke wenn sie gegenüber angeordnet sind ?
usw.
mfg holle


----------



## Markus (2 November 2004)

ich weiß nur das schaltschränke so aufgestellt werden müssen das geöffnete türen keine fluchtwege versperren.

also beim anschlag der türen auf die fluchtwege achten...


----------



## Limbo (2 November 2004)

Da sind aber mit Fluchtwegen nur die Ausgangstüren auf dem Fluchtweg gemeint. 
In reinen Elektrischen Betriebsraum dürfen die Türen von gegenüberliegenden Schaltschränken sich ggf berühren. 
Zumindest in Maschinenhäusen dürfen die Türen auch den gesammten Nebengang versperren, solange es nicht der Hauptfluchtweg aus der Halle ist. 

In kleinen Räumen sollte man Schrankbreiten und Türen so aus auswählen, dass man darin auch noch arbeiten kann. Also lieber einem Schrank mit zwei kurzen Türen um die man herumkommt. Im Regelfall ist eine Reihe Schränke mit einer Tür sinnvoller, weil sonst bei Zweitürern die geöffneten Türen den Nachbarschrank verschließen.

Bei flachen Räumen auch darauf achten, dass die Türen nicht die Lampen beschädigen können. 
Ich kenne da einen Fall, wo ein rabiater Umgang mit der Schaltschranktür sich mit einer zerborstenen, herabfallenden Leuchtstoffröhre rächte. 
Es ist immer vorteilhaft, wenn man vor dem Schaltschrank auch die Funktion der Anlage sehen kann, dabei sollte man aber auch darauf achten, dass der Monteur dort sich dort ungefährdet aufhalten kann. D.h. dort sollten keine Stapler fahren, oder glühende Späne fliegen. 

Speziell über Schaltschranktüren wirst Du nichts finden. Sieh mal unter Arbeitsstättenverordnung nach und unter elektrische Betriebsräume. 

Besonders die Arbeitsstättenverordnung ist zu beachten, die greift teilweise sogar auf besteigbaren Lampenmasten. Weil die Gittermasten der Bahn nicht die richtigen Auftrittsflächen haben, mußte die Bahn extra neue Wagen mit Hubbühnen anschaffen.

Limbo


----------



## edi (2 November 2004)

Hallo ,

eine Vorschrift ist die sogenannte ELTBauVO.
Verordnung über den Bau von Betriebsräumen für elektrische Anlagen:
Da heisst es zb. in §4 :  Rettungsweg darf nicht länger als  40 m sein . Räume müssen so groß sein, das elektrische Anlagen ordnungsgemäß erreichtet und betrieben werden können,sie
müssen eine lichte Höhe von mind. 2 m haben. Über Bedienungs -und Wartungsgängen muß eine Durchgangshöhe von mindestens 1,80 m
vorhanden sein.................Besondere Vorschriften z.B. auch für Räume mit Nennspannungen über 1000 V oder  Räume für Notstromaggregate...
 usw.
Gruß

edi


----------



## Dagobert (6 November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,


eine gute Hilfe zur  Gestaltung von Schalträumen ist sicherlich auch
die entsprechende AGI Richtlinie (Arbeits Gemeinschaft Industriebau).
Gibt es im übrigen auch für den Aufbau von Trafozellen.

Die genaue Nummer habe ich jetzt hier nicht parat, kann ich aber
notfalls nachreichen da im Büro vorhanden (Glaube es sind die Nummern AGI11 und 12)..

In diesen Richtlinien sind zusammenfassend die Grundlagen, Regeln
und gesetzlichen Auflagen (einiges ist ja hier schon genannt worden)
beschrieben.

Ich denke wenn man die AGI Richltlinien beachtet, hat man insgesamt
dem Stand der Technik Genüge getan...

Also wenn gewünscht reiche ich die Nummern gerne am Montag nach.

Kann auch eine Bezugsquelle raussuchen.

Gruß Dagobert


----------



## Limbo (6 November 2004)

Bedenkt bitte, dass es hier um die Aufstellung von Schaltschränken geht.

Da normalerweise Maschinen mit max. 500 V AC arbeiten, dürften Vorschriften für Schaltanlagen mit Nennspannungen über 1 000 V und Vorschriften für Trafozellen hier ebensowenig Anwendung finden, wie Vorschriften für Tiefkühlzellen und Tankfahrzeuge.

Limbo


----------



## edi (6 November 2004)

Hi, 

es gibt auch Schaltschränke mit Spannungen über 1000 V............. :!: 

Gruß

edi


----------



## Limbo (6 November 2004)

edi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> es gibt auch Schaltschränke mit Spannungen über 1000 V............. :!:



Mit Sicherheit nicht.
Da handelt es sich um Mittel- und Hochspannungsschaltanlagen, die besonders gesichert, unter Spannung nicht geöffnet werden dürfen. Der Zugang ist nur besonders geschultem, und örtlich eingewiesenen Personal zu gewähren. 

Also Schalzellen, keine Schränke.    

Limbo


----------



## edi (6 November 2004)

Hi,

wie ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Schaltschrank und Schaltzelle definiert , und vor allem wo? ( DIN oder andere Vorschrift). Vom Prinzip
her : Niederspannung : oben eine Sammelschiene -in der Mitte ein Leistungsschalter-unten ein Kabelabgang.........drumherum ein (Blech)-Gehäuse......bei MS z.B 20 KV nicht anders -nur etwas größer...

Gruß

edi


----------



## Limbo (6 November 2004)

Die Definition ergibt sich ganz klar aus der Nennspannung.

Einen Schaltschrank kannst Du, - je nach Ausführung, überall hinstellen. 
Manche stehen sogar auf dem Gehsteig.

Eine MS-Schaltzelle nur in besonders gesicherten Räumen.
Womit diese unter :
"Besondere Vorschriften für Räume mit Nennspannungen über 1000 V " fällt.  

Damit schließt sich die Aufstellung einer 1 KV Schaltanlage in einer Fertigungshalle oder offen im Maschinenhaus aus.

Natürlich kann sich auch ein Schaltschrank mit Niederspannung in einem Raum mit/für Nennspannungen über 1000 V befinden. Aber danach wurde hier sicherlich nicht gefragt.

Zu weiteren Fragen zu Schaltanlagen mit Nennspannungen über 1 000 Volt empfehle ich Dir Herrn Störwald vom TÜV Nord, der Dich gegen Bezahlung sicherlich gern und gut beraten wird.

Limbo


----------



## holle (15 November 2004)

Hallo
Danke für eure Anregungen ich habe inzwischen mal in dere DIN VDE 0101 etwas gestöbert dort ist das ganze relativ gut geschildert.
mfg holle


----------

